# Need a 'mutual' page. No, I have no idea what it is.



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm betting there is a simple answer to this.....I just don't know what it is. I have a friend with nearly no computer skills. I help her with her business. I could make her website where people could make reservations, but sometimes I'm out of town or somewhere without cell phone signal. I almost always can find wifi. What I need is a page where I can make changes to her schedule and she can go and view what her schedule is. This needs to be very simple. Preferably something I can set up an icon on her tablet and she can just click on that icon and be taken there. Hoping someone knows what I need to do. Thank you!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Google calendar?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Trello! 

trello.com is free and can be accessed from any device. One, two, or a team can access the same "boards."

.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't most OS now have their own Note Pad where you can put down events etc. And a Calendar which you can do the same thing? Then all a person has to do is click on Calendar to see what did marker days and months in advance. I not only have a Note pad on this iMac but a Calendar and also a Reminders place where you can put down birthdates etc. and get reminders automatically days in advance of a up coming event such as a birthday etc.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> Don't most OS now have their own Note Pad where you can put down events etc. And a Calendar which you can do the same thing?


Yes, but other people can't add anything to it, which is what the OP needs.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, but other people can't add anything to it, which is what the OP needs.


 You mean they are somehow password protected? Heck mine are all in the open to anyone that can click on said icon, and make any changes to, or add things as they wish.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> You mean they are somehow password protected? Heck mine are all in the open to *anyone that can click on said icon*, and make any changes to, or add things as they wish.


No one can "click on the icon" if they can't hold your phone in their hand.
You still don't seem to understand the question.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

What about a run of the mill vpn?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network

You can find free services and phone apps


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It sounds to me like a Facebook page could do what you want.


----------

